# Travel solutions for the 595?



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

To the guys at Look Cycles USA:
One of the main reasons I went for the 585 over the 595 (besides the price) was the seemingly lack of travel options for the ISP. Has Look given you any ideas to pass on to customers regarding this issue? I know Time has done the ISP in the past, and I have yet to hear from anyone who owns one of them, either, on what one might do.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

On a Time VXRS Ulteam,, you can cut off the translink (ISP) and use a regular 27.2 seat post.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, after just being on the road with a 595, I used a triall3 hard case. I had a large size 595 with me & didn't have any trouble with it in that case at all.

http://www.triall3sports.com/

That's their website. It's the nicest hard case that I've ever used.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Will the largest frame size, 59 cm xxl fit into that box?


----------

